
No, Facebook’s AI wasn’t shut down because it got out of hand - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/no-facebooks-ai-wasn-t-shut-down-because-it-got-out-of-hand-c81da870e910
======
rayuela
Wow, who would've thought! It was shut down because it was a piece of shit.

